

Phaistos Disc - benbreen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phaistos_Disc

======
pan69

        The disc ... features 241 tokens, comprising 45 unique signs, which
        were apparently made by pressing hieroglyphic "seals" into a disc of
        soft clay, in a clockwise sequence spiraling toward the disc's center.
    

That sounds completely opposite from what I expect you to do when pressing the
symbols into the clay. I gut tells me you start at the center and move
outwards.

~~~
mcphage
If you read further in the article, you'll see that your idea was the original
interpretation, but has since been supplanted. For instance, the symbols are
more evenly spaced on the outside, but get more cramped towards the center.
And where two symbols are overlapping, the inward symbol is on top (and so was
pressed later).

